# Biting tail



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it ok that Rocky likes to bite his tail and chase it? Sometimes he bites it so hard he cries out. Is this neurotic behavior or normal for a puppy of almost 7 months?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he is gnawing at it close to the base he may need his anal sacs expressed. Otherwise, so long it is not obsessive, tail chasing is normal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He may also have a flea. Be sure to check for flea debris near that area.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, never had a dog that chased his tail. I would also look for fleas and have a visit to the Vet for anal glad check.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness chased hers a lot when she was a puppy - it seemed to surprise her every once in a while, like she forgot she had it. Once Tessa came here, Sweetness has someone else's tail to chase!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

When Leila gets the zoomies, she chases her tail like crazy, too. It's only when she's REALLY hyper but it's really funny to watch. She doesn't bite it, but my parents' lab used to get so excited chasing her tail that sometimes she would bite it and yelp out.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy is still fascinated by his tail too, just like Leila, it's only when he's really hyped up. He goes in circles so fast and furious trying to catch it, it makes me dizzy to watch him.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora will actually catch hers but keep going around in a circle. She's never managed to hurt herself though. She's also 7 months old. I think a little tail chasing is part of being a puppy.


----------

